# AMD R7 4700H: Trouble starting X. No devices connected, no screens found.



## Delta (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi,

I am having some difficulties trying to setup and run X on my laptop. I've followed this guide from the forum to set it up, and viewed many different related threads, but still can't solve the issue.

I've pasted below the output log while trying to run startx, and also my config file. I've attached some more command outputs that might prove relevant.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Xorg.0.log

```
[   823.735]
X.Org X Server 1.20.11
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   823.735] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE amd64
[   823.735] Current Operating System: FreeBSD bsd-laptop 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC amd64
[   823.735] Build Date: 25 May 2021  06:49:01AM
[   823.735]
[   823.735] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   823.735]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   823.735] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   823.735] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun  3 12:34:17 2021
[   823.736] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   823.736] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   823.736] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   823.736] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   823.736] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   823.736] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   823.736] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[   823.736] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   823.736] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   823.736] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   823.736] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   823.736] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   823.736] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   823.737] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   823.737] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   823.737] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   823.737] (II) Loader magic: 0x4359f0
[   823.737] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   823.737]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   823.737]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   823.737]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   823.737]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   823.737] (--) PCI:*(4@0:0:0) 1002:1636:1e83:3e33 rev 198, Mem @ 0xfce0000000/268435456, 0xfcf0000000/2097152, 0xd0300000/524288, I/O @ 0x00001000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   823.737] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   823.737] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   823.739] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   823.739]     compiled for 1.20.11, module version = 1.0.0
[   823.739]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   823.739] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"
[   823.739] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so
[   823.739] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   823.739]     compiled for 1.20.11, module version = 19.1.0
[   823.739]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   823.739]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   823.739] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:
    All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver
[   823.739] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   823.739] (--) using VT number 9

[   823.741] (EE) No devices detected.
[   823.741] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   823.741] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[   823.741] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   823.741] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   823.741] (EE)
[   823.743] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

driver-amd.conf

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver "amdgpu"
    BusID "PCI:0:4:0:0"
    
    Option "TearFree" "On"
    Option "DRI" "True"
    Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
    Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
EndSection
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 3, 2021)

From your pkg-info runtime dependency graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod for graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod is missing. It provides firmware for the 'Renoir': `/boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_*_bin.ko`.


----------



## Delta (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you for your reply, 
Apologies, but I'm rather inexperienced with stuff like this. If the dependency were missing would it still be found listed in 'pkg info'? As I can see it in my list. If not, what would the fix for that issue be?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 3, 2021)

I have to apologize. I searched for package name 'gpu-firmware-kmod" in pkg-info, haven't checked for 'gpu-firmware'. And kldstat(8) doesn't show renoir firmware loaded.

Renoir GPU requires experimental hardware support parameter set. From dmesg:

```
[drm] This hardware requires experimental hardware support.
See modparam exp_hw_support
```
Set in /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.amdgpu.exp_hw_support=1
```


----------



## Delta (Jun 3, 2021)

No worries.
Thanks for pointing that out, I grepped 'amd' and missed that message. I've enabled that now.

I added `/boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_*_bin.ko` to kld_list, now my kld_list contains:

```
kld_list="amdgpu /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_asd_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_ce_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_dmcub_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_gpu_info_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_me_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_mec2_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_mec_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_pfp_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_rlc_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_sdma_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_ta_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_vcn_bin.ko"
```

And kldstat outputs:

```
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1  103 0xffffffff80200000  1f11ef8 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82113000     ae38 cryptodev.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8211e000   67feb0 zfs.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff8279e000    1abe8 geom_eli.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff83504000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff83508000    17310 if_iwm.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff83520000     3218 intpm.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff83524000     2180 smbus.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff83600000   28fe28 iwm9260fw.ko
10    1 0xffffffff83a00000   31fd70 amdgpu.ko
11    2 0xffffffff83527000    7f4c8 drm.ko
12    3 0xffffffff835a7000     cbc8 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
13    1 0xffffffff835b4000     2328 lindebugfs.ko
14    1 0xffffffff835b7000     e778 ttm.ko
24    1 0xffffffff835c6000    2e2d8 amdgpu_renoir_asd_bin.ko
25    1 0xffffffff835f5000     4558 amdgpu_renoir_ce_bin.ko
26    1 0xffffffff83890000    10330 amdgpu_renoir_dmcub_bin.ko
27    1 0xffffffff835fa000     2218 amdgpu_renoir_gpu_info_bin.ko
28    1 0xffffffff838a1000     6558 amdgpu_renoir_me_bin.ko
29    1 0xffffffff838a8000    437e8 amdgpu_renoir_mec2_bin.ko
30    1 0xffffffff838ec000    437e8 amdgpu_renoir_mec_bin.ko
31    1 0xffffffff83930000     7558 amdgpu_renoir_pfp_bin.ko
32    1 0xffffffff83938000     b8d0 amdgpu_renoir_rlc_bin.ko
33    1 0xffffffff83944000     64d8 amdgpu_renoir_sdma_bin.ko
34    1 0xffffffff8394b000     a3d8 amdgpu_renoir_ta_bin.ko
35    1 0xffffffff83956000    71d58 amdgpu_renoir_vcn_bin.ko
36    1 0xffffffff839c8000     4b60 ng_ubt.ko
37    3 0xffffffff839cd000     aac8 netgraph.ko
38    2 0xffffffff839d8000     a238 ng_hci.ko
39    1 0xffffffff835fd000     25a8 ng_bluetooth.ko
```

There is now a new error in the dmesg output. I tried a few solutions from posts with similar error messages, which unfortunately didn't work either.

dmesg | grep drm

```
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
[drm] This hardware requires experimental hardware support.
device_attach: drmn0 attach returned 19
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
[drm] This hardware requires experimental hardware support.
device_attach: drmn0 attach returned 19
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
[drm] This hardware requires experimental hardware support.
device_attach: drmn0 attach returned 19
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RENOIR 0x1002:0x1636 0x1E83:0x3E33 0xC6).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xD0300000
[drm] register mmio size: 524288
[drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>
[drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>
[drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>
[drm] add ip block number 4 <smu>
[drm] add ip block number 5 <gfx_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 6 <sdma_v4_0>
[drm] add ip block number 7 <vcn_v2_0>
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_gpu_info.bin'
drmn0: kfd not supported on this ASIC
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_sdma.bin'
[drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN jpeg decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: VRAM: 512M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F41FFFFFFF (512M used)
drmn0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF
drmn0: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 128bits UNKNOWN
[drm] amdgpu: 512M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144
[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_asd.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_pfp.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_me.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_ce.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_rlc.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec2.bin'
[drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_vcn.bin'
[drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.7 DEC: 4 VEP: 0 Revision: 17
[drm] PSP loading VCN firmware
[drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf41f800000 for PSP TMR
drmn0: [mmhub0] no-retry page fault (src_id:0 ring:158 vmid:0 pasid:0, for process  pid 0 thread  pid 0)
drmn0:   in page starting at address 0x0000000000800000 from client 18
drmn0: VM_L2_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS:0x0000033C
drmn0:      MORE_FAULTS: 0x0
drmn0:      WALKER_ERROR: 0x6
drmn0:      PERMISSION_FAULTS: 0x3
drmn0:      MAPPING_ERROR: 0x1
drmn0:      RW: 0x0
[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (0) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (8) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (9) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (10) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (11) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (12) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (13) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (17) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (18) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (19) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (20) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (26) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
drmn0: [drm:*ERROR* ] amdgpu_ring_test_helper[drm ERROR :gfx_v9_0_kiq_kcq_enable] KCQ enable failed
[drm ERROR :amdgpu_device_ip_hw_init_phase2] hw_init of IP block <gfx_v9_0> failed -60
drmn0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed
drmn0: Fatal error during GPU init
[drm] amdgpu: finishing device.
[drm] amdgpu: ttm finalized
device_attach: drmn0 attach returned 60
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RENOIR 0x1002:0x1636 0x1E83:0x3E33 0xC6).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xD0300000
[drm] register mmio size: 524288
[drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>
[drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>
[drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>
[drm] add ip block number 4 <smu>
[drm] add ip block number 5 <gfx_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 6 <sdma_v4_0>
[drm] add ip block number 7 <vcn_v2_0>
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_gpu_info.bin'
drmn0: kfd not supported on this ASIC
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_sdma.bin'
[drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN jpeg decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: VRAM: 512M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F41FFFFFFF (512M used)
drmn0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF
drmn0: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 128bits UNKNOWN
[drm] amdgpu: 512M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144
[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_asd.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_pfp.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_me.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_ce.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_rlc.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec2.bin'
[drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_vcn.bin'
[drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.7 DEC: 4 VEP: 0 Revision: 17
[drm] PSP loading VCN firmware
[drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf41f800000 for PSP TMR
drmn0: [mmhub0] no-retry page fault (src_id:0 ring:158 vmid:0 pasid:0, for process  pid 0 thread  pid 0)
drmn0:   in page starting at address 0x0000000000800000 from client 18
drmn0: VM_L2_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS:0x0000033C
drmn0:      MORE_FAULTS: 0x0
drmn0:      WALKER_ERROR: 0x6
drmn0:      PERMISSION_FAULTS: 0x3
drmn0:      MAPPING_ERROR: 0x1
drmn0:      RW: 0x0
[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (0) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (8) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (9) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (10) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (11) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (12) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (13) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (17) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (18) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (19) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (20) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (26) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
drmn0: [drm:*ERROR* ] amdgpu_ring_test_helper[drm ERROR :gfx_v9_0_kiq_kcq_enable] KCQ enable failed
[drm ERROR :amdgpu_device_ip_hw_init_phase2] hw_init of IP block <gfx_v9_0> failed -60
drmn0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed
drmn0: Fatal error during GPU init
[drm] amdgpu: finishing device.
[drm] amdgpu: ttm finalized
device_attach: drmn0 attach returned 60
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RENOIR 0x1002:0x1636 0x1E83:0x3E33 0xC6).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xD0300000
[drm] register mmio size: 524288
[drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>
[drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>
[drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>
[drm] add ip block number 4 <smu>
[drm] add ip block number 5 <gfx_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 6 <sdma_v4_0>
[drm] add ip block number 7 <vcn_v2_0>
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_gpu_info.bin'
drmn0: kfd not supported on this ASIC
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_sdma.bin'
[drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN jpeg decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: VRAM: 512M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F41FFFFFFF (512M used)
drmn0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF
drmn0: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=512M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 128bits UNKNOWN
[drm] amdgpu: 512M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144
[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_asd.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_pfp.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_me.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_ce.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_rlc.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_mec2.bin'
[drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/renoir_vcn.bin'
[drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.7 DEC: 4 VEP: 0 Revision: 17
[drm] PSP loading VCN firmware
[drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf41f800000 for PSP TMR
drmn0: [mmhub0] no-retry page fault (src_id:0 ring:158 vmid:0 pasid:0, for process  pid 0 thread  pid 0)
drmn0:   in page starting at address 0x0000000000800000 from client 18
drmn0: VM_L2_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS:0x0000033C
drmn0:      MORE_FAULTS: 0x0
drmn0:      WALKER_ERROR: 0x6
drmn0:      PERMISSION_FAULTS: 0x3
drmn0:      MAPPING_ERROR: 0x1
drmn0:      RW: 0x0
[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (0) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (8) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (9) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (10) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (11) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (12) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (13) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (17) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (18) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (19) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (20) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
[drm] failed to load ucode id (26) <4>[drm] psp command failed and response status is (0xF)
drmn0: [drm:*ERROR* ] amdgpu_ring_test_helper[drm ERROR :gfx_v9_0_kiq_kcq_enable] KCQ enable failed
[drm ERROR :amdgpu_device_ip_hw_init_phase2] hw_init of IP block <gfx_v9_0> failed -60
drmn0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed
drmn0: Fatal error during GPU init
[drm] amdgpu: finishing device.
[drm] amdgpu: ttm finalized
device_attach: drmn0 attach returned 60
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 4, 2021)

It seems the 'Renoir' GPU is not fully supported with the 5.4.92 amdgpu driver.

There is an report that the 'Renoir' is working with the amdgpu driver module build from the drm-kmod/5.5-wip branch . The reporters GPU has the same device id as yours ( device=0x1636 ).

But the 5.5-wip branch currently doesn't build on my 13.0-RELEASE (apparently also not on CURRENT either, see link down below). make(1) terminates almost immediately with error.

From a recent comment on github/drm-kmod:  Cherry pick bz@'s linuxkpi changes into 5.5-wip #82

When the issue with 5.5-wip is resolved you could clone that branch and try from there, eventually on CURRENT.



Delta said:


> I added `/boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_*_bin.ko` to kld_list, now my kld_list contains:


You don't need all those firmware set in `kld_list`, they are loaded automatically.


----------



## Delta (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the information, it's been very helpful. 

I suppose I'll monitor the 5.5-wip branch for when it is able to build succesfully on 13.0-RELEASE. When that time comes however, how would I manage to build and install the driver? I've noticed there are no installation instructions in the README, would I only need to run `make` in the base project directory?



T-Daemon said:


> You don't need all those firmware set in `kld_list`, they are loaded automatically.


My mistake, thanks for the correction.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 7, 2021)

Delta said:


> When that time comes however, how would I manage to build and install the driver? I've noticed there are no installation instructions in the README, would I only need to run `make` in the base project directory?


Yes, `make` to build the drivers, `make install` to install them. The modules will be installed in /boot/modules. Only make sure it is the 5.5-wip branch. If you are unsure how to get the right source code please ask.



Delta said:


> My mistake, thanks for the correction.


My pleasure.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 7, 2021)

You must check also if the graphical driver XXX_YYY.ko comes with the kernel or with the ports.
And check out the correct kernel & port branches.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 1, 2022)

Delta said:


> … I'll monitor the 5.5-wip branch for when it is able to build succesfully on 13.0-RELEASE. …



See <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/548969>


----------



## astyle (Jan 1, 2022)

Delta : The port you need is just graphics/drm-kmod. It will pull everything in. Oh, and for how to make use of that when you do install it: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics .


----------



## creatxr (Jan 6, 2022)

Delta said:


> `kld_list="amdgpu /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_asd_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_ce_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_dmcub_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_gpu_info_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_me_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_mec2_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_mec_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_pfp_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_rlc_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_sdma_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_ta_bin.ko /boot/modules/amdgpu_renoir_vcn_bin.ko"`


"/boot/modules/" is not neccessery. and 


> #For amdgpu: kld_list="amdgpu"
> #For Intel: kld_list="i915kms"
> #For radeonkms: kld_list="radeonkms"


----------



## astyle (Jan 6, 2022)

creatxr said:


> "/boot/modules/" is not neccessery. and


I'd challenge that. There have been cases where a full path to the correct module actually helps.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

astyle said:


> … There have been cases where a full path to the correct module actually helps.



I don't imagine any such DRM case with 13.0-RELEASE or greater, but I keep an open mind (if you can link to any example). Thanks.


----------

